# your all time worst pain?



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Whats the biggest pain you've been through? I've broken both arms, very painful. my tail bone, agonizing! when you break a bone adrenalin helps a lot. But when you shove a peice of wood completly under your finger nail and out the other side it takes the cake. Whats the worst pain you've been through? 
Greenie for the best!


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

2 words .... kidney stone


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

OBAMA!!! back side area is where it hit me the most.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Just reading about Free Loaders stone stories is this worse pain I ever been through.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Cracked Tailbone....and trying to rope steers with it...NOT a good idea


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Broke my femur about 7yrs ago due to a motocross accident. When the doctors reset the bone in the ER was the worst pain Ive ever felt. At the time my forearm was also broken in 2 places and I cannot even recall how painful that was due to my leg hurting so much. All three breaks were compound fractures.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Foxtrot704 said:


> Broke my femur about 7yrs ago due to a motocross accident. When the doctors reset the bone in the ER was the worst pain Ive ever felt. At the time my forearm was also broken in 2 places and I cannot even recall how painful that was due to my leg hurting so much. All three breaks were compound fractures.


I guess if you're gonna do it, do it right! Green to ya. Pics? :cheers:


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

1/4 inch drill bit all the way through the first knuckle on my little finger. Took a long time to heal. Clean hole so no DR. just hydrogen proxide.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Femur and hip. Motorcycle<Oldsmobile. Ouch.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Exploded my thumb with a roofing hammer. I have broke many bones, burned, cut but the hammer on the end of the thumb hard enough to rupture takes the cake. It took 8-10 months to recover.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> I guess if you're gonna do it, do it right! Green to ya. Pics? :cheers:


I have all the x-rays (before and after) but I havent scanned them. Makes for a good conversation when you show someone the 10mm rod thru your femur and metal plate in your arm, lol.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Doing my taxes. I think I need stitches.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Gary said:


> Doing my taxes. I think I need stitches.


or lube...


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Bones I've broken:

Right forearm
Left elbow
Right shin (got some pins in it now)
Right hand broken in 8 places (reconstructive surgery)
Skull fracture
4 ribs
right ankle
8 of my 10 fingers at one time or another, some twice or three times.. The only fingers I haven't broken are my 2 thumbs.
ACL tears x 3
Completely blew out my right knee (ACL/MCL/PCL)
4 knee surgeries

But, by far... the most horrible pain I ever had was... xyphoidalgia... You can't breathe, it hurts to sleep on your back, on your side, sit in a chair, walk, etc... Nothing like it...


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

While refereeing a high school football game a player dove and hit me on the left side of my left knee. The impact crushed my bone inward of my tibia at the end of the bone. In other words I had a impacted tibia platto fracture. The platoo is the end of the bone which is normall flat across right below the knee. This is where all the tendons and ligiments rap around from the femor on top and connect to the tibia below the knee cap. All of my tendons and ligiments had seperated from the impacted fracture. It took FOUR hours of surgery to put my leg and joint back together. I would have never walked again without the surgery. Took three months of intense rehab to be able to bend the joint and walk again. Coming out of sergury they had my leg in a machine that slowly bent like leg so that the joint would not freeze up. I mean totally bend my leg. I was on a pain pump and it was not working. I was screaming in pain and torture until they figured it out. I would never wish this on anyone.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Tore the cartilage in my knee playing football in high school. Hung a cleat and my body twisted half way around before it came loose. Bad deal. Still makes me queasy when I think about it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

A Large cluster of Kidney stones! Second place goes to Multiple Broken ribs and working 16 hour shifts of Bull rigging with them "i MAY have teared up when nobody was looking " LOL! Third- Broken right arm hair line fracture at an angle from top of my rt arm down to my elbow-wrapped it up tightly and operated an old 80 ton truck crane the next day along with shifting thirteen gears on it to and from the job "I may have teared up then too when nobody was watching" Lol-never went to the DR and the pain finally ceased after 2 yrs-went to the Dr. for an ex ray of the same arm 3yrs later due to breaking it AGAIN and the Dr. told me then that i had broken my arm way back in the past but it healed well :rotfl::rotfl:!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

When I got hit by a car at work..then in the Hospital. That is where they put a cath in ..yeah it hurt so bad,you could hear me through all of Bay Front Medical Center.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

This aint going to sound like much, but its the only thing i remember really hurting.
june bug in the ear...it was so far down in my ear, you couldnt see it.
It took 3 freinds holding me down for about 10 min. while the thing worrked its way out and someone could get it with some needle nose pliers.
castaway300


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Free_loader said:


> 2 words .... kidney stone


X2. My mom said it's worse than child birth.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Pancretitus was my worst about two years ago. I've had women tell me that is worse than childbirth and you know how women like to say no man could endure that.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Free_loader said:


> 2 words .... kidney stone


Good Lawd, that is the worst thing ever. And, this is coming from someone with crohn's disease.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Bones I've broken:
> 
> Right forearm
> Left elbow
> ...


Skull Fracture? NO Way, we could have Never known....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!:cheers:


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

exploding the tip of my middle finger or getting a 3rd degree burn all over the side of my leg from being trapped underneath a 3 wheeler when I was a kid.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

the day my wife of all most 30 years says... my moms moving in with us...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

corpus shorty said:


> the day my wife of all most 30 years says... my moms moving in with us...


yikes, i think i'd just shot myself.



slopoke said:


> Femur and hip. Motorcycle<Oldsmobile. Ouch.


me, too. broke the same femur twice. there's no bone in your body that's worse to break. i'm all full of expensive metals.

torn knee meniscus is pretty painful, too.


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Snapped a leg muscle in two while playing basketball. Sounded like a rubber band popping. Lost all feeling in my foot. Then over the next few days my foot swelled to the size of a football. I was in so much pain my legs were trembling in the hospital. No surgery because as they said I was not a professional athlete and the other muscles would take over. As it healed the nerve endings would attach to whatever they could and if I tried to walk on it they would re-tear and the pain would start all over.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

iwanashark said:


> Whats the biggest pain you've been through? Whats the worst pain you've been through?


One word: CajunBob:biggrin:


----------



## Leroy Toughjeans (Mar 12, 2010)

BB - Skull fracture, he just explained all of his post


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have had fingers smashed , been hit in the head with steel pipe knocked out. Kick in the jewels by a cow but nothing and I mean nothing comes close to a kidney stone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Heartattack! 11-9-2006. Felt like an elephant sitting on my chest.


----------



## carpetguy (May 13, 2008)

Lung surgery in high school. They removed part of my left lung and scraped the inside of my chest cavity and outside of the lung so that when it re-inflated they would grow together and not collapse again. I was in the hospital for two weeks laying in sort of a fetal position. Things started to grow together and when they got me up to walk the first time and straightened up it felt like someone ripping my guts through my navel. Second worst was just before this when they peeled off all the tape where the hair had grown back.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> One word: CajunBob:biggrin:


That jus' ain't right!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I've broken both arms, my left leg, and I've probably had over 100 stitches. I've also cut the tip of my finger off with a butcher knife (nothing to sew back on, and too big to stitch)...But nothing, and I mean nothing can touch kidney stones. I actually puked from the pain.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Bones I've broken:
> 
> Right forearm
> Left elbow
> ...


Go read the OP


iwanashark said:


> *Whats the biggest pain you've been through? Whats the worst pain you've been through? *
> Greenie for the best!


This is what he wanted!
Not the first page of your medical records.:slimer::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Skull Fracture? NO Way, we could have Never known....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!:cheers:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Yep, almost a month in the ol' ICU with my head done broke open and in a doctor induced coma cause of the brain a'swellin'.... I saw this tunnel... with a light at the end... Salma Hayek was standing there butt naked... telling me to come take her.... and when I woke up from my coma I had a restraining order from her taped to my forehead.... :ac550:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Putting up with grumpy old bastards.. by far the worst pain.... :rotfl::rotfl: :ac550::ac550:


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

spent 3 months in the hospital with 3rd degree burns over 35% of my body...fortunately I was young and have forgotten how painful....except the smell of burned meat will make me sick to my stomach.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Come on Pico you know you love it.:rotfl:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I gotta go with this......................................................................


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Come on Pico you know you love it.:rotfl:


Booby, That BIG STICK up yer Arse has gotta top us all! :ac550::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

When I forget about the ball hitch sticking off the back of my truck, and I'm in a hurry.
Hurts the same everytime.:spineyes:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Booby, That BIG STICK up yer Arse has gotta top us all! :ac550::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Don't know anything about that stick your talking about. Must have been a dream of yours.:rotfl: But to stay with the question asked in the OP. The worse pain I have had was when they cut a wedge out of my left leg just below the knee. 9 days on Morphine.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bukkskin said:


> When I forget about the ball hitch sticking off the back of my truck, and I'm in a hurry.
> Hurts the same everytime.:spineyes:


Now that does hurt!!!


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

*hurts*

Kidney Stones twice.......


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Free_loader said:


> or lube...


And that was taxed.:help:


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

worst pain I have ever inflicted. In college I weighed 250 and solid while playing rugby. Needless to say i broke some guys bones. including 2 collar bones a thumb and a femur. poor guy was intraction for a year I heard and when I came down on him from behind and that femur snapped it sounded like a shotgun going off. everybody heard it all over the rugby field.

I have everybody beat on the worst pain I have had. When I was in late jr high or early high school i had a prostate infection and it swelled (my ball) up the size of a softball. I was paralyzed with pain. It was like being hit in the groin but the pain never stopped for 24 -36 hours. I literally could not move because any movement was excruciating. They had to get an ambulance to take me to the hospital. i hope I never go thru that again!!!


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

worst for me was coming out of surgery from having a plate and 4 screws attached to my left wrist. i guess they didnt give me enough meds when i was out. took 30 mins of begging to finally get some morphine.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> worst pain I have ever inflicted. In college I weighed 250 and solid while playing rugby. Needless to say i broke some guys bones. including 2 collar bones a thumb and a femur. poor guy was intraction for a year I heard and when I came down on him from behind and that femur snapped it sounded like a shotgun going off. everybody heard it all over the rugby field.
> 
> I have everybody beat on the worst pain I have had. When I was in late jr high or early high school i had a prostate infection and it swelled (my ball) up the size of a softball. I was paralyzed with pain. It was like being hit in the groin but the pain never stopped for 24 -36 hours. I literally could not move because any movement was excruciating. They had to get an ambulance to take me to the hospital. i hope I never go thru that again!!!


Is the name of the boat in your avatar called big blue?:rotfl:


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't count the number of times I've done that


Bukkskin said:


> When I forget about the ball hitch sticking off the back of my truck, and I'm in a hurry.
> Hurts the same everytime.:spineyes:


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Five hours of sinus surgery 

Torn meniscus surgery when the pain meds wore off it felt like my knee was on FIRE!


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> I gotta go with this......................................................................


Is that your L-4/L-5???? or is it the neck?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

In 1993 was shutting down the rolling press (used in tire building) when a utility worker sent up a piece of rubber on the conveyor belt he shouldn't have the rubber fell out of the hopper and hit my gloved hand just enough to get it caught between the bite on the rollers. My hand rolled up all the way past my fingers stopping at the knuckles on my hand, before the safety caught. They tried to back me out but the machine would not start up (electrical problem), now the rolls my hand were between had a gap of less than quarter inch and were between 400-450 degrees since we just got through running. It took roughly an hour before they could get me out, my hand was flat as a pancake and was basically cooked, I had 3rd degree burns on my arm from just being close to the rolls. I went through 9 major operations trying different things to save some of my hand, but I finally had enough and told them to take it off. What caused the most pain? At the time it was what ever they were doing to me, but I survived and picked up a cool nickname.

Stumpy


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm starting to feel like I 'm doing pretty good.
I've only shot a nail thru a finger a couple times, stuck a finger in a table saw, chopped a tendon on a miter saw, couple discs bulging, 2 hernias, broke fingers, osteoarthritis, got run over by a car and had a real bad hangnail one time.
Seriously though, the older I get the more I appreciate a good day.
Ya'll have been thru some stuff.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Those finger tips I lost sound like a cake walk compared to what you went thru State Vet.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Broken collar bone. three times: It'd just about get set back and I'd break the sucker again. Young and stupid and bulletproof: my fault entirely... There's just no good way to immobilize that..


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Motorcycle vs F-150. 3 Ribs and broken hip in 3 places. Very painful to say the least! Driver of the F-150 was on the phone when he pulled out in front of me and never got off the phone till the cops got there. And even then, they had to make him get off of it!!!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Got hit by a stingray.


----------



## boater71 (Mar 2, 2008)

Having all four impacted wisdom teeth viciously ripped from my skull from a dentist who afterwards informed me he was running late to his retirement party....and he knew I was a cop (tried to keep that one from him lol)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hmmmmm???.. Easy to see you boys ain't never done no "Hard" partying in yore lives..

Worst Pain ???... No Contest...*GOUT !!!!*

Gawd..back in the day I had bouts of that almost every month. Foot would hurt if you just LOOKED at it....

Only cure then...one colchicine pill every hour until you started throwin' up every thing inside of you..Gagggg !!!!

Really..pain was so bad that on a couple of occasions I REALLY condsidered asking the Doc to just take the foot off at the ankle....:hairout:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Stumpy... I admit I been curious as to how you lost yore hand but was too afraid to ask any of the times when we've visited together....

Gawd !!! That's the worst I ever heard of.. You're a better man than I am to have gone thru that and still have the 'upbeat' attitued on life you have..

.:cheers: to you, Sir...


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

July 12th I go in the hospital for this:

http://www.njsurgery.com/html/Procedures/anti_reflux.shtml

I'll update you on the pain level.... LOL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Hey, Stumpy... I admit I been curious as to how you lost yore hand but was too afraid to ask any of the times when we've visited together....
> 
> Gawd !!! That's the worst I ever heard of.. You're a better man than I am to have gone thru that and still have the 'upbeat' attitued on life you have..
> 
> .:cheers: to you, Sir...


Thanks Jim, I always think it could have been worse, all of me could have ended up like a pancake if that safety hadn't of worked!


----------



## jimmybobcat (Aug 6, 2009)

Broke my foot.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Lots of bumps and grinds. Most damage was motorcycle vs pavement of I-45N 40 years ago. Most pain was when I accidentally stuck left middle finger into flywheel gears workin on a running evinrude...peeled it back like a banana. Nobody around to hear the screams.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> In 1993 was shutting down the rolling press (used in tire building) when a utility worker sent up a piece of rubber on the conveyor belt he shouldn't have the rubber fell out of the hopper and hit my gloved hand just enough to get it caught between the bite on the rollers. My hand rolled up all the way past my fingers stopping at the knuckles on my hand, before the safety caught. They tried to back me out but the machine would not start up (electrical problem), now the rolls my hand were between had a gap of less than quarter inch and were between 400-450 degrees since we just got through running. It took roughly an hour before they could get me out, my hand was flat as a pancake and was basically cooked, I had 3rd degree burns on my arm from just being close to the rolls. I went through 9 major operations trying different things to save some of my hand, but I finally had enough and told them to take it off. What caused the most pain? At the time it was what ever they were doing to me, but I survived and picked up a cool nickname.
> 
> Stumpy


You win...hands down... :ac550:

Glad to see you have a sense of humor about it. You're a good egg amigo...


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I've had lots of broken bones, some serious lacerations, motorcycle wrecks, car wrecks and even amputated a thumb but the all time most intense pain to date had to be a broken tail bone. It occurred during football practice in '87 while doing tackling drills at SWTSU (Go Bobcats). That made taking a dump the most miserable experience of all time for about 2 months. Then for the next year it just burned real bad.

The most amount of pain goes to my motorcycle wreck in '05. Felt like someone ran a belt sander over my whole body then beat me with sledge hammer.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Barnacle Bill said:


> You win...hands down... :ac550:
> 
> Glad to see you have a sense of humor about it. You're a good egg amigo...


Thanks.......who can't have a sense of humor about something shaped like a hambone stuck on the end of their arm....plus it makes alot of people uneasy which is kinda fun in public:rotfl:....especially when good friends are around me and make comments about it, people make the strangest faces:wink:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Thanks Jim, *I always think it could have been worse, *all of me could have ended up like a pancake if that safety hadn't of worked!


LOL..You and me live by the same 'creed', George..

My old 'sig line' (back when we could have 'em, lol) wuz...

*"PUT IT INTO PERSPECTIVE.....AND GET OVER IT !!!"*

Whatever it is...it could always have been *WORSE* !!!.....:rotfl:


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

getting the wounds on my face cleaned after a dog drug me around a room by the face shaking me like a ragdoll. when i was little. 10 hours of plastic surgery to my face and a sinus reconstruction .


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

mine would be paint ball gun went off in my hands and shot me in the eye point blank. and before anyone says it. thats why you always treat every gun like its loaded.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..You and me live by the same 'creed', George..
> 
> My old 'sig line' (back when we could have 'em, lol) wuz...
> 
> ...


My old line was "You aint been loved to you been nubbed"


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

It's a tie between my first kidney stone and my second wife.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Hey, Stumpy... I admit I been curious as to how you lost yore hand but was too afraid to ask...
> 
> You're a better man than I am to have gone thru that and still have the 'upbeat' attitued on life you have..
> 
> .:cheers: to you, Sir...


I'll 2nd that.:cheers: 
Dang State Vet, You WIN. I bet besides the pain, that was one scary ordeal.

BB, You just can't help it can you? lol


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

*Broken ankle*

Fell off of an 8' ladder and broke my ankle, dislocated as well. Surgery with pins, plates, etc. 6 weeks on crutches.
Worst part was it was 2 weeks after Hurricane Ike and I had to put my house back together.
Painful in every way.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Had a finger and thumb cut off and a broken hip in a car accident, sewed the finger back on and got infected 2 weeks later . Had the doctor take it off cause it wasn't going to work right and being a mechanic it was just in the way. Six months in a wheelchair learned how to do some long wheelies.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

kidney stones are winning! I'm eating/drinking healthy from now on. I'm scared.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

totally incompetent podiatrist cut out an infected, absessed ingrown toenail down to the root with no anesthetic...


----------



## work to fish (Apr 14, 2010)

I was working a commercial-metal stud job, my ladder gave way.. I reached for a stud to slow my fall and my thumb slipped though one of the manufactered punched holes and dang near got taken completey off...
Pretty painful just hanging on a little meat around my thumb..
But first place for me- I jumped out of the boat (while on trailer) after a long day fishing and landed right in a pothole..Managed to roll both ankles at once, pain was so bad I instantly started sweating then puked. It gives me the chills just talking about it...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

iwanashark said:


> Whats the biggest pain you've been through? I've broken both arms, very painful. my tail bone, agonizing! when you break a bone adrenalin helps a lot. But when you shove a peice of wood completly under your finger nail and out the other side it takes the cake. Whats the worst pain you've been through?
> Greenie for the best!


I ran out of beer one time and the beer stores were closed for the night.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Kicked in the groin by a horse. Grabbed a red hot piece of sucker rod to keep it from falling on my brothers back. Turned around to let fly with some choice words, but my Mom was standing there. Bit my lip and cried.


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Broken jaw (3 places), broken ribs, broken nose (don't remember how many times)....The worst for me, broken back.

This is all weak sh** compared to State_Vet, he wins hands down.....forgive me, couldn't help it. 

And please Lord, keep those kidney stones away. Amen!


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Kidney stone - the meds at the ER was a life saver!


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

The words " I DO "


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Ruptured appendix. Actually it was slowly rupturing appendix. So I had a couple of painful events that went away. Then I had the big one that sent me to the hospital with the worst pain ever (I thought) but then it kept getting worse. I had no idea a person could hurt that bad. DR.s could not get any clear pictures because it was such a mess so they left me on the steel gurney layin' there howlin' in pain for about 8 hours. They weren't sure what it was. I was beggin' 'em to knock me out and cut me open. Finally a surgeon decided to do just that making a guess it was my appendix. I had infection and even gang green like he had never seen. Blessed to have survived. This happened a long time ago and I learned a lesson. Pay attention to your symptoms! Old Salty still kickin'!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I hit a telphone pole with my arm doing about 20mph. That broke the arm bone about 2 inches below the elbow and shot that bone up into my shoulder socket. That hurt but, that was nothing compared to waking up from surgery after a car wreck where I had my spleen removed and my liver cauterized to stop the bleeding from lacerations. I was opened up from my navel to my ribcage and for some reason I had a tube down my throat that they would come and administer some sort of medicine directly into my gut. It would cause me to have spasms like I was throwing up. The pain that caused was way worse than anything I've ever thought about.

I know that doesn't sound like it would be super painful but, it was.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

humm, been shot, stabbed, knees busted up in the military, spent weeks in the hospital daily back and leg pain (worse in the winter).....hands down was a internal infection, finally had to give up and go to the ER where I was begging them to put me under...but I'm still alive

My vote (are we voting?) goes to State Vet


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Age 19 I was the helper to a welder welding steel decking to steel joists. No one told me I shouldn't watch. I fried my eyeballs nearly out of their sockets. It was excrutiating and nothing helped. I'm lucky it didn't blind me. You just can't imagine the pain of severly burned eyeballs. Nothing can describe it.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Gout in my knee. I thought it was horrible in the foot, the knee was beyond what I had ever experienced in my foot.


----------



## deepH20nut (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been through the kidney stone thing twice, but the worst pain by far was waking up after my hernia surgery. I thought something had gone terribly wrong! Pain meds didn't work for about a day!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Played rugby for years......best of the worst for this thread......seperated my shoulder....told the physio....put it back in I'm not done yet. You play for your team not yourself...wish people still think like that! I know there are plenty of gentlemen that would make the same call for family and friends....I wish corporate america would do the same...money seems to make a different call...


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

When I was 16 or 17 got hit by a ray near the flagship in galveston.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Chief317 said:


> When I was 16 or 17 got hit by a ray near the flagship in galveston.


Ouch!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Was in a bad car wreck about 20 years ago, upon arriving at hospital, dr's decided possible internal injuries. A foley catheter was inserted to inject a dye into my bladder for x rays. While waiting for x rays to be read they drained my bladder back into a bag (now weighing what seemed to be ten lbs at the time) and it was placed at the foot of the table I was on. My foot bumped the bag, it fell off the table dangling from (well you get the picture)


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

From all I`ve heard childbirth is the greatest pain the body will ever endure. Howeverrrrrrr the person making that statement has never zipped their willie in their zipper. You are not going to unzip it by yourself! You will need some quayludes, and a good friend, with bottle of crown. Hands down the worst pain a body can endure.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Some people have asked...here is the the "beast" that took a snack on me. This is a much newer model, the one I was working on was much larger (and older, built early 1900) it does kinda give you an idea though.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i give you one!!!! without getting to explecive,, was in the hospital a loong time , like 7 months in 2000-2001, they had a cathader in it " yes it " took it out before they sent me home , 2-3 days later, rutroh swelling in the dangles , go to hospital, check me in, have a stricture in thar, next day come into my room with like 6 people with looked like a roll of kingfish leader (steel wire) proceeded to reem it out, worst pain ive ever had in my life! 2 days later AGAIN! told them i need something for pain, they bring me 1 vicodin 500 mg pill, i told them where to stick that 1 pill and they shot me up with some morephine and that didnt phase the pain one bit! never did really fix it and lived like that since because didnt want to go thru it again, went 4 months ago and ask if there was something different now so ended up going into surgery and being put under, fixed it so far, have a checkup in a couple months to make sure scar tissue insnt in thar. only reason i can think they didnt do surgery the 1st time was an insurance thing.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I had 3 IRS audits in 5 years...horrible pain right in the a**!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

OLD-AG said:


> Is that your L-4/L-5???? or is it the neck?


L-5 / S-1. I was tending bar at a bridal shower one day. Some silly girls decided to slip 6 Viagra in "my" drink. The rest is history. I'm older and wiser now! LMBO, H/U


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i've had this pain in my butt for 22years, its called a wife, but i love her and i'm sticking to that story


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

When I was 11 I stepped on a big rusted nail in my grandmothers chicken coop. Took everything I had to get my foot pulled off of it. 2 weeks later I couldn't walk on it so mom took me to the doc. Doc said keep antibiotics on it and soak it. 4 weeks later the bottom of my foot grew huge. All I could do lay in bed and cry moan. My mom finally took a needle and pricked the bottom of my foot and puss literally spewed out. She ran out and came back with a big pan to put under my foot to let it drain. I'll never forget her crying and telling me how sorry she was. 

#2 would have to be the side affects of the infusion treatments I was taking When I caught Vibrio Vulnificus. Feels like your head is in a ant mound full of angry ants.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Hooked Up said:


> L-5 / S-1. I was tending bar at a bridal shower one day. Some silly girls decided to slip 6 Viagra in "my" drink. The rest is history. I'm older and wiser now! LMBO, H/U


 If you have an erection lasting more that 24 hours........


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My ex-wife...no contest. hwell:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

SPINAL TAP


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

Sternum cracked 3 times as a tenager, cracked pelvis, crushed a thumb with a sledghammer, crushed three other fingertips, cracked cheekbone. Had probably a dozen good sparks burn into my eardrums over the years...it's a wonder I can hear at all. 
Did a root canal without novacaine because the novacaine hurt me so bad...found out years later all they had to do was warm it up and it didn't hurt at all. 
I even had a big ball of molten aluminum splash down inside my welding glove one time, the glove shrunk down tighter on my hand from the heat, and when I finally pulled hard enough to get it off, it pulled most of the skin off from my wrist to the tip of my little finger. Took some of the meat with it, too. 

The one pain that I hope to never feel again...I was hanging upside down to reach a spot that had to be welded, and I took a hot one up the nose. Couldn't get away from it, couldn't believe the pain. I'd take ten bad ones in the ear before I'd take just one more up the nose.

What I've been through sounds like a hangnail compared to Stumpy's story, though. I think I'm going to have bad dreams!

Lance.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bypass.....


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) said:


> Sternum cracked 3 times as a tenager, cracked pelvis, crushed a thumb with a sledghammer, crushed three other fingertips, cracked cheekbone. Had probably a dozen good sparks burn into my eardrums over the years...it's a wonder I can hear at all.
> Did a root canal without novacaine because the novacaine hurt me so bad...found out years later all they had to do was warm it up and it didn't hurt at all.
> I even had a big ball of molten aluminum splash down inside my welding glove one time, the glove shrunk down tighter on my hand from the heat, and when I finally pulled hard enough to get it off, it pulled most of the skin off from my wrist to the tip of my little finger. Took some of the meat with it, too.
> 
> ...


Just about spit coffee all over my desk.. I welded at Butler and while I've had other sparks one various body parts, I've never had that kind of hell and can only imagine that kind of pain.. ROFLMAOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Childbirth. It wasn't THAT bad, though. It was bad enough that if I ever had another, I'd have gotten an epidural and said screw the "natural" way. Not bad enough to make me scream and holler like the lady in the room next to me, though. If she'd have been doing her breathing like she was s'posed to she wouldn't have had the ability to be so freakin' loud.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Childbirth????? Come on!!!!!!! That is a NATURAL occurrence. I don't think it really hurts *that *bad.. I think women just want us to think that.... Hell, deer, cows, muskrats, bear, etc give birth every day in the woods and ya don't hear them all screaming and breathing like "hoooo hoooo heeeeeeeeeeee".... I was there for all 3 of my kids births and I never felt a thing... I think it's all hype so women will get us to feel sorry for them and maybe change a diaper every now and then...

Reverend BB - duckin' and runnin'....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang George, ugh. 

Since Hard Head isn't here right now to tell it, I'll tell his story for him. When he was in high school he worked at a grocery store in the meat market. The store got a new hamburger grinder, one of those big monsters that has about a 6" diamter opening to drop chunks of meat into that come out the other side as hamburger.

Don was feeding meat into the grinder when something distracted him and he put his hand inside too far. The next thing he knew the auger had him and was sucking his arm into the machine. He reached for the emergency kill switch but the folks who had installed it put it on the back side of the grinder where he couldn't reach it. About the time the grinder had turned his hand and forearm into fresh ground round, his senior ring jammed the machine just as help arrived to shut the machine off.

They had to sever the remaining portion of his arm to free him from the grinder and he never lost consciousness during the ordeal. He told me the worst part besides the pain was the sound of his bones getting turned into mush and watching parts of his body come out of the grinder and into the pan where the hamburger meat went.

Like George, it hasn't slowed him down. He fishes and hunts and has nubbed his way into our hearts.

TH


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Dang George, ugh.
> 
> Since Hard Head isn't here right now to tell it, I'll tell his story for him. When he was in high school he worked at a grocery store in the meat market. The store got a new hamburger grinder, one of those big monsters that has about a 6" diamter opening to drop chunks of meat into that come out the other side as hamburger.
> 
> ...


Okay now I say winner!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) said:


> Sternum cracked 3 times as a tenager, cracked pelvis, crushed a thumb with a sledghammer, crushed three other fingertips, cracked cheekbone. Had probably a dozen good sparks burn into my eardrums over the years...it's a wonder I can hear at all.
> Did a root canal without novacaine because the novacaine hurt me so bad...found out years later all they had to do was warm it up and it didn't hurt at all.
> I even had a big ball of molten aluminum splash down inside my welding glove one time, the glove shrunk down tighter on my hand from the heat, and when I finally pulled hard enough to get it off, it pulled most of the skin off from my wrist to the tip of my little finger. Took some of the meat with it, too.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not I used to weld and know just what you describe, funny thing is when you have a "metal" hand occasinally you accidentally "tack" it while welding:redface:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

NOTHING to come close to some of these...daaauuuummmm.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Okay now I say winner!


Definitely a winner... Him and State Vet..

Lets give the winners a hand...

:work::work:


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Gee thanks for the reminder *****! lol



Trouthunter said:


> Dang George, ugh.
> 
> Since Hard Head isn't here right now to tell it, I'll tell his story for him. When he was in high school he worked at a grocery store in the meat market. The store got a new hamburger grinder, one of those big monsters that has about a 6" diamter opening to drop chunks of meat into that come out the other side as hamburger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Believe it or not I used to weld and know just what you describe, funny thing is when you have a "metal" hand occasinally you accidentally "tack" it while welding:redface:


My nub can wiggle, what can yours do? lol


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Definitely a winner... Him and State Vet..
> 
> Lets give the winners a hand...
> 
> :work::work:


You, sir...are a bad, bad, boy:biggrin:


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

I want to thank Trouthunter for telling Don's story. It finally makes sense to me. Until now, I always wondered why he didn't quit cranking as soon as it caught a fingertip....it was an ELECTRIC grinder. 

I believe you about tacking your store-bought hand, Stumpy. I have some store-bought teeth up front, and sparks stick to them sometimes.

I have to agree with the Goddess about childbirth. It was one of the most painful experiences in my life! I was holding my wife's hand when a contraction hit and I swear the bones in my big tough welder's hands nearly shot out the ends of my fingers like toothpaste when she clamped down on me. I had to use my other hand to pry the hurt one loose, she had it so tight in her grip I couldn't just yank it free. I really was afraid it was broken at first.

Lance.


----------



## knotacare (Feb 1, 2010)

Physical pain is nothing compared to having to put your 15 year, go everywhere together companion down. I sure do miss that dog.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Squatted down over a bear trap to do a #2. The thing slammed shut on my privates. The pain was excruciating when it grabbed me. But not nearly as bad as when I ran out of chain.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Sunbeam said:


> Squatted down over a bear trap to do a #2. The thing slammed shut on my privates. The pain was excruciating when it grabbed me. But not nearly as bad as when I ran out of chain.


ROFLMAOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

lol some great ones!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Definitely a winner... Him and State Vet..
> 
> Lets give the winners a hand...
> 
> :work::work:


*Winners a hand? Why you wanna see a fight?*:tongue: *I would suggest two*



Hard Head said:


> My nub can wiggle, what can yours do? lol


*Well if I grab hold of the end of it with my good hand an inch or so from the end and pull forward it looks just like a hog snout*


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Did BB really say, "let's give the winners a hand"


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

pz316wa said:


> i got that all beat to hell .shot a framing nail through my nutt sack oooooooooowiiiiiiieeeee it hurt for awhile


I got nuthin'... That ain't even right.... Do you still have both cajones?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

hmmm tough call.. a Stingray thump in the Palm or a Motorcycle wreck..
For shortterm 4days of agony or 3 months with painkillers.. 
I'll say Stingray


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

I busted my right knee wide open after I fell three feet straight down onto the asphalt. I literally "punched" the asphalt with my right knee at full force. We were able to see the muscles, tendons and bone. The injury resulted in a very painful torn meniscus and torn acl. Kneecap was cracked and the most painful part was having to scrub the open wound with no anesthesia and sew it shut (I was in an Army medic tent in Kuwait) hours later. 

The second and worse pain that nothing else ever came close to happened a year later in Iraq when I ate a Super Bad Shwarma. I've had broken bones, got stabbed and slashed and even got married a second time, but by far, this was bad. You can end the pain to a large laceration or broken bone easily within a few hours but in this case, nothing could be done about it, except to suffer (gotta love them Army medics).

It was the most extreme form of pain for the period of a week 'cause I was vomiting on "both ends." It started around 3 to 4 times the first few days then it increased to 8 to 10 times a day until I passed out from dehydration. It literally felt like someone put a bunch cigar cherries into my stomach and let them burn. I made just about every disruptive and disgusting bodily sound you could imagine from all my orfices. Next thing I knew, I woke up in a BlackHawk and again in the Green Zone Combat Support Hospital where I stayed for two weeks due to a very bad and nearly fatal infection. -Hector


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Gee thanks for the reminder *****! lol


No problem brother...tell you what I'll buy dinner. Meet me at Fudruckers, we'll have hamburgers, you can have bacon on yours. 

TH


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> No problem brother...tell you what I'll buy dinner. Meet me at Fudruckers, we'll have hamburgers, you can have bacon on yours.
> 
> TH


I think me and Hard Head need to meet you for lunch...introduce your head into a big old oak limb and do us some good old fashion ....*STUMPBREAKING*


----------



## chabass (Jun 10, 2010)

Hard head fin all the way to the bone on ring finger swelled instantly . Top that !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

had a yellow jacket sting me on the inside of my nose once......


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

truckin_angler said:


> had a yellow jacket sting me on the inside of my nose once......


 Snorting yellow jackets ain't the same thing as licking toads....


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

*hemorrhoids *


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Very arsetute observation CaptJack...it's from kayaking!


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Physical
Beach trip SPI when I was 5. I stepped on broken Glass. My siblings tell me that I didn't cry or sob while they carried me back to my parents. 

Problem was, my parents panicked and put alcohol on the wound. The deep wound that went to the bone. I vaguely remember the pain, but my Sisters tell me I went from calm to kicking and screaming bloody murder and pretty much did so on the whole drive back home to Pharr. 2 1/2 hour drive.

Emotional
My 26th birthday my girlfriend dumped me the morning of my birthday. Don't really remember most of the day as I was in a state of shock. My friends took me to Corpus that night, and I supposedly exclaimed "(Screw) it, (Screw) her, She ain't ruining my Birthday". Woke up in Monterrey Mexico the next day. In bed with a good looking woman. My friend Charlie was with her roommate. To this day neither Charlie nor I can recollect just how we got to Monterey. Gotta love Tequila!:cheers:

The guy my ex left me for and eventually married ended up being an abusive husband. Gotta love Karma.:cheers:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

CaptJack said:


> *hemorrhoids *


Well, Preparation H helps but sitting in a hot bath of Epsom salt helps a lot... Just sayin'....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I think me and Hard Head need to meet you for lunch...introduce your head into a big old oak limb and do us some good old fashion ....*STUMPBREAKING*


Ahh...no. 

TH


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I think me and Hard Head need to meet you for lunch...introduce your head into a big old oak limb and do us some good old fashion ....*STUMPBREAKING*


Ain't touchin' that one... no sir..... not gonna go there.... :fish:


----------



## buzzz (Jul 5, 2007)

*broken ribs*

Three broken ribs- fell down the stairs at a house of ill repute in Piedres ******-- Hard to get out of bed--


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

buzzz said:


> Three broken ribs- fell down the stairs at a house of ill repute in Piedres ******-- Hard to get out of bed--


I think I was at that house in 1982....


----------



## YouthintheWild (Jun 16, 2010)

Bullriding accident broke all ribs sturnum collar bone all at same time and at same time had a bad cough so every time i coughed ouch.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

Hooked in the eye by far worse pain would of rather got hooked in balls


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

I think the worst pain I've ever endured was last January 8th. Got a phone call from the VA in Boston that my oldest son had passed away. He was 32yrs old and it still hurts everyday. You wake up thinking about it, you think about it during the day, it hurts....


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Roger said:


> I think the worst pain I've ever endured was last January 8th. Got a phone call from the VA in Boston that my oldest son had passed away. He was 32yrs old and it still hurts everyday. You wake up thinking about it, you think about it during the day, it hurts....


Geez Roger. Prayers up!

Darlene


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

2nd worst pain is taking the dump behind a tree in alaska and not seeing the bear trap that clamped on my privates as I squatted........worst pain ever.....getting to the end of the chain


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Roger said:


> I think the worst pain I've ever endured was last January 8th. Got a phone call from the VA in Boston that my oldest son had passed away. He was 32yrs old and it still hurts everyday. You wake up thinking about it, you think about it during the day, it hurts....


Prayers amigo... That pain never fully subsides...


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

Fell off a horse running at full gallop beneath the horse running next to me. Right stirrup strap broke. Landed on hard packed gravel road. First thing to hit was the point of my right shoulder. Result: broke right scapula, right hand, 11 ribs on my right side - two of them in two places. Punctured my right lung, stayed 7 days in ICU with chest tube. Worst part of all was every morning at 6:00 AM, they wheeled a portable X Ray machine into my room, and had me lean up then lay back on a cold, hard, film case. This went on fo the 2 weeks I was in Hospital, due to the threat of pneumonia. I got to where I would wake up at 5:30, and pump the s**t out of my pain pump just so I could take it. I HATED the X Ray tech by the time I got out.

Funny tho, time, the support of loved ones, and my faith has dulled my recollection of the pain, just like losing your son will eventually. God bless...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I do not win*

But my lasik surgeon forgot my pain drops before doing my lasik surgery.

Smashed by a cherry picker and 48" pipe, broke my back and tail bone.


----------



## Tex4x4Fsh (Jul 21, 2006)

Infected pilonidal cyst on my tail bone... 1st part was the late night ER visit to get it drained by cutting it open... then sitting on the plane for 3 hrs flying home then the 2 month recovery after surgery to remove it.... not fun, but not nearly as bad as the others I've read on here...


----------



## RodneyReeL (Oct 23, 2009)

getting my hand caught inside a corrugator at work. if you dont know what that is;it makes corrugated sheets of metal, split the top of my state bird finger(lol) all the way around.i thought it took the tip completely off


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

I thought of a few more, but none of 'em are really prize material.

I had a hardhead go bezerk on me and when I finally got a good grip on him, one pectoral was buried to the bone in my hand and the other was buried up to the hardhead's body in my chest. Yup, I was pinned. I pulled the hand loose, but the hardhead was still stuck to my chest and trying his best to swim away. I said all the bad words I could think of and grabbed the durned thing with both hands and tore it out and flung it away in one smooth motion. That was the end of my fishing that night. I wussed out and went to bed. 

Had barbed wire ram into the corner of my eye--right between the eyeball and the socket--and then the barb tore out and across the bone. But it's OK, the scar matches the one on the other eye from the time my sister hit me in the eye with a 9-iron.

Fell off a horse when I was 13 and stiff-armed the ground when I hit. That one hurt for 20 years. It felt like I had Ben-Gay down inside the shoulder socket every time I got cold. The pain finally went away after living several years in a warmer climate. In fact, almost all my chronic pain went away after a few years in the Caribbean. Most of it still hasn't come back.

Stumpy and Hardhead are still the kings of this thread, though.

Lance.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Stepped on a Portuguese man-of-war when I was about three.... Touched the muffler on the tiller after dad had tilled the garden when I was about five... Ive been fortunate so far.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Worst pain i ever experienced??? Wasnt the chemo, wasnt the countless surgeries i had to remove the Cancer... It was last February, I had the MOST excruciating pain in my stomache...Couldnt sit, couldnt stand, coudnt lay down...i was literally inconsolable. So, i spent 26 days in the hospital and two weeks home with Home Health care. 7 of those days were in ICU while the doctors tried to manage the pain and figure out what the source of the pain was caused from. 2 colonoscopys, partial removal of my colon, appendix, lymphnodes, abundance of internal scar tissue from previous surgeries and 2 ulcers removed... We assume the chemo took its toll on me and caused all the mess...To this day we are uncertain what the cause was...but it was by far the worst pain i could imagine...apart from maybe being set on fire... By the way...Im all good now. :doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

pz316wa said:


> i got that all beat to hell .shot a framing nail through my nutt sack oooooooooowiiiiiiieeeee it hurt for awhile


 WOW!!!! LOL


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Ex wife. End of story.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 23, 2005)

I haven't had kidney stones, but my wife has. I don't think anything compares to that.

The first time I dislocated my shoulder, I thought I was going to pass out from the pain. I had tried to ride down some roller pins into a ball pit in a kid's amusement area and I was holding onto the rail at the side to stabilize myself. I lost my balance but did not turn loose of the rail and dislocated my left arm. As I got out of the ball pit, my wife looked at my arm and asked, "Why is your arm hanging so low?" I couldn't even talk but made it to a bench and sat down. I took my left hand with my right arm and threw my left arm back onto the bench back so it got back on the same plane as the shoulder and the arm reduced immediately. 

Splashed hot tar on my hand while roofing - hurts so bad you can't even yell.

One time as a kid I was playing with an old motor on the terrazo floor in my bedroom. The motor shorted out and shocked the daylights out of me. I managed to shake my hand loose.


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

one time as a kid i was mowing the yard saw that the wire to the spark plug was not on all the way reached down while the mower was running to put it back......ouch!!!! never made that mistake again felt like a horse kicked me. lol


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Roger said:


> I think the worst pain I've ever endured was last January 8th. Got a phone call from the VA in Boston that my oldest son had passed away. He was 32yrs old and it still hurts everyday. You wake up thinking about it, you think about it during the day, it hurts....


Everlasting pain...Prayers sent Roger


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Ahh...no.
> 
> TH


Just trying to put you in the money, for the "pain prize":tongue:


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Kidney stones twice! For me the worse was a brick splinter that went flying and stuck in my eyeball real good. The next worse was hemmoroid surgery, and getting the stitches out. The kidney stones twice rank third, and one of those was 11mm's big! They did lypotripsy to get them out, which involved shoving a straw up my Johnson and pulverizing my back till it was a giant purple bruise, then having me drink lots of water and pass the chunks of calcification, along with blood and hamburger meat looking stuff, then worse of all, removing straw from Johnson.h:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Sea-Slug said:


> Kidney stones twice! For me the worse was a brick splinter that went flying and stuck in my eyeball real good. The next worse was hemmoroid surgery, and getting the stitches out. The kidney stones twice rank third, and one of those was 11mm's big! They did lypotripsy to get them out, which involved shoving a straw up my Johnson and pulverizing my back till it was a giant purple bruise, then having me drink lots of water and pass the chunks of calcification, along with blood and hamburger meat looking stuff, then worse of all, removing straw from Johnson.h:


I think I'd rather lose my hand in a grinder than go through what you described amigo... LOL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Having read through all of these post IMO "pain" experienced by one person is no greater than "pain" experierenced by another, because its personal. Hard Head and I experienced rather tramatic events that caused us pain but so did some of the rest of you (judging from the graphic descriptions) Pain hurts period, regardless if its physical or emotional, its what you do after the experience that shapes the rest of your life.


----------



## JpBonefish (May 10, 2010)

*worst pain*

Stingray thru the right heal. No Rx avail.


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

My wife passed a kidney stone less than a month before giving birth our first kid.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Sea-Slug said:


> Kidney stones twice! For me the worse was a brick splinter that went flying and stuck in my eyeball real good. The next worse was hemmoroid surgery, and getting the stitches out. The kidney stones twice rank third, and one of those was 11mm's big! They did lypotripsy to get them out, which involved shoving a straw up my Johnson and pulverizing my back till it was a giant purple bruise, then having me drink lots of water and pass the chunks of calcification, along with blood and hamburger meat looking stuff, then worse of all, removing straw from Johnson.h:


I'll pass on all of that excitement... no pun intended.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Absolute Worst Pain!!!!!!*

After living for 67 years & doing all of the stupid stuff that a male does for all of those years & paying the price for it, the absolute worst pain was:

THE ELECTION OF THE KENYIAN TO PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. :hairout::help:

Supergas


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

1st. Kidney stones. Thank God for Morphine. 3 days latter and they wouldnt pass. Infection sets in and they had to basket them out. And then a week of humiliation whilst I dribbled all over the place. Not fun. 
2nd. Went down on my motorcycle on the freeway. Didnt break anything, everything hurt from tumbling down the road like a rag. Even my hair hurt.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Just trying to put you in the money, for the "pain prize":tongue:


I didn't know it was a contest, I would have made up a really good story.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Diverticulitis this week, for three days.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Does a hangnail count?


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

I've blown out both knees (once so bad that it chipped the end of my femur) and been hit square in the head with a baseball bat but neither came close to the pain I had back when I was about 8. My cousins and I were playing basketball on an old court that had about 10 foot patch of fragile pricklypear cactus (a low-growing variety from the great plains) on one corner. I was chasing down a ball heading for the cactus patch but decided to let it go and tried to stop but my much larger cousin coming from behind ran into me and I flew off the court and into the cactus patch. I landed on my right side with my arm fully extended. This particular type of cactus digs in just fine when you lightly bump them while walking through the pasture so you can imagine what slamming my entire 75-80 lb bodyweight into the middle of the patch did! I had cactus from my hand down my arm to near my armpit and then again from the side of my upper rib cage area all the way down to my ankle. My cousins somehow managed to get me into a car and hauled me back to their farm about a 1/2 mile away. My mom and my aunt then began to pull cactus out of me for the next 3 plus hours. They stopped counting after 300 needles and had a ways to go from there. A lot of the needles broke off -especially in my hand and wrist area so I had to wait for them to fester and back out enough to be able to get a tweezers on them. This went on for quite a few days before the last of them were out. I'd be lying if I said there wasn't a good bit of tears flowing that day - can't guarantee there wouldn't be if it happened to me today. Needless to say I give any type of cactus a wide berth whenever possible.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Washing the wrong thang with soap when I was a kid. Thought I was gonna die! lol


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

*how about gout in the big toe *


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

nose six times -still has not been set right-
fractured skull twice
left ring finger crushed once
right hand in three places once
left femor once
jaw once
right side orbital bone once
kidney stones once
galbladder once then removed

air hammer to the right index finger, smashed it pretty good and split the first knuckle three diffrent directions bone exposed.<---that sucked

my nose has become pretty sensitive!

all in all kidney stones were the worst for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

dislocated my shoulder in Hawaii and had to reset it myself


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Doesn't compare to some of these stories... but I had a total hip replacement
in 2004... Doctor said no problem you'll be good to go in 2-3 weeks, surgery will
be a breeze, easy recovery... that doctor was a lyin', no-good son-of-a-gun.
I was absolutely positive that my morphine pump was broken...


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Having the heart catheter removed from my femoral artery in my groin 4 HOURS after it was inserted (precautionary), and the subsequent 10 minutes of continuous pressure. I "coded" due to the intense pain (whatever that is), i.e. my blood pressure plummeted and I blacked out. When it was all over, I've never wanted to bludgen someone as badly as I did that medic who held the pressure on my artery, but I know it was necessary.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Last night I woke up with some severe stomach pain at 1:15AM, and it got pretty bad and I was finally able to "squirt" it away if you know what I mean. There were several of the waves that got bad enough that I almost threw up it hurt so bad, but finally I was able to pass everthing and by 2:45 I was back in bed asleep. Thats the worse pain Ive felt in a while. Ive had a couple of pretty bad migraines over the years and when I was 15, I had a pretty bad bike accident where I filpped over the handle bars after the hand break came off and lodged in the front wheel spokes. It was like it happened in slow motion as a saw it all unfold. I was hauling butt on the street to make it home before my cufew and it all happened right in front of my house. At the time I had braces and as I flipped over the front of the bike I basically landed on my face and it knocked my front top 2 teeth 1/2 way out and turned my upper lip to hamburger and I jammed the hell out of my left wrist (which give me problems to this day). If not for my braces I would have lost my front 2 teeth, but our family dentist in Sugar Land, Dr. Buddy Wheeler, stuffed those teeth back down in their sockets around midnight and I still have em today. Man that hurt like hell, I could imagine how bad it would of hurt without the natural adrenaline/dopamine rush, novacaine and other painkillers I recieved that night.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

gall bladder attack.....but I just had it removed a few months ago... Thank Goodness


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

In high school I was looking for car parts in a junk yard and jumped off of a car hood onto a board. 2 nails went thrugh my shoe and were sticking out the top of my foot. I had to lay on the ground with one end of the board against a car bumper and pushed the board out with my other foot. Hurt bad but not like the next one.

I had a kidney transplant due to having diabetes for 43 years. 2 weeks after the operation they had to remove a stint from between the bladder and kidney. The DR. asked me how tough I was and gave me a towel to bite down on. Without any type of anti-pain medication he put a device up my wee-wee that had a camera and tongs. My guess is that it went up 8 - 9 inches and grabbed the stint (rubber tube that urine passed thru) and pulled it out. I have been kicked in the head by a cow and the pain was nothing compared to that thing being shoved up my wee-wee.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

fully ruptured right achilles.... post surgery, just falling to sleep, pain killers starting to wear off, and I ahd one of those "falling" dreams..... kicked my leg and the pain just blossomed like a nuclear fireball.... pretty sure my neighbors thought I was dying


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> torn knee meniscus is pretty painful, too.


had both knees scoped for torn meniscus and yes, it hurts a little, but nothing like a full achilles rupture SURGERY.

The rupture itself wasn't that bad, but the surgery to repair it.... and subsequent months and months of rehabilitation, losing 40% of the muscle mass in the calf due to being fully immobilized for 3 months.....

Horrid


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

1) Blown L5 disc (simply because of duration)
2) Kidney stones. OMG!!!
3) Amputated ring finger @ third knuckle with a skill saw.


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

*PAIN*

Biospy of my prostate. Lots of operations, five years later I can still fell the pain from that biospy. Don't see how the gay boys stand it.


----------



## ratrap (Mar 21, 2007)

A good dose of the GOUT !!! will do you in !!!


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Worst pain? I would have to go with saying "I DO"!



Just kidding, carry on....lol


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

1) seeing my 2 month old daughter in N.I.C.U (newborn ICU) and not knowing if she would make it through the night (she is 7 years old now)

2) Passing 3 kidney stones in a 6 month period!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

seems like we have all been keeping those hospitals kickin!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

My Mother In Law


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Not sure which was worse since I had both at once but pancreatitis / gall bladder attack was pretty freaking painful. Had one or the other (& sometimes both) for a month. Spent 2 weeks in the hospital. Morphine is good stuff.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

stage 3-4 ac seperation of my shoulder.
fractured sinus orbital 
fractured jaw- fastball mid 90's didnt get out of the way
fractured elbow- fell of the second story right on it


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

water skiing on the intercoastal waterway in west bay, went for a big spray and wiped out. found out that salt water hurts more than fresh. slammed the side of my head and i was sone for the day. next day my ear starts hurting, then that night i couldn't lay down the pain was so bad. and then days of it even on meds. the next time i gotto sleep laying down was the best night of sleep ever. can't believe no one said a ruptured ear drum.

i also had a fractured skull from a car accident that hurt so bad i don't remember any of it. happened in front of a fire station or i might not be here typing now. always wear ur seatbelt 

chipped a piece of bone off my big toe. but 5 days later at the dr's office when he had to push the bone back into place it hurt 10x's more.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Testicular torsion - worst pain of my life.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Childbirth. It wasn't THAT bad, though. It was bad enough that if I ever had another, I'd have gotten an epidural and said screw the "natural" way. Not bad enough to make me scream and holler like the lady in the room next to me, though. If she'd have been doing her breathing like she was s'posed to she wouldn't have had the ability to be so freakin' loud.


 ya, child birth wasnt that difficult for me either..I always thought it was way to easy not to have a second one...but i havnt.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

bayrunner said:


> In high school I was looking for car parts in a junk yard and jumped off of a car hood onto a board. 2 nails went thrugh my shoe and were sticking out the top of my foot. I had to lay on the ground with one end of the board against a car bumper and pushed the board out with my other foot. Hurt bad but not like the next one.
> 
> I had a kidney transplant due to having diabetes for 43 years. 2 weeks after the operation they had to remove a stint from between the bladder and kidney. The DR. asked me how tough I was and gave me a towel to bite down on. Without any type of anti-pain medication he put a device up my wee-wee that had a camera and tongs. My guess is that it went up 8 - 9 inches and grabbed the stint (rubber tube that urine passed thru) and pulled it out. I have been kicked in the head by a cow and the pain was nothing compared to that thing being shoved up my wee-wee.


Holy moly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

here are a few of mine the thumb was probably the worst because of the constant changing of the bandages.

split my head open twice

broke my left wrist 

cut the end of my thumb off (with a spring loaded pellet rifle)

had my ear split in half 

kidney stones ( felt like some one stabbing you in the side with a ice pick over and over)

and broke the bone behind my right pinky finger and never went to the doctor now it looks like my knuckle is moved back 2" lol since it healed crooked lol


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

A needle inserted right into the joint of my big toe that is inflamed with gout, HFS batman!!!!!! Never broke any bones, but if it's worse than the shot in my toe, I'm keeping my training wheels on.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

albert white said:


> A needle inserted right into the joint of my big toe that is inflamed with gout, HFS batman!!!!!! Never broke any bones, but if it's worse than the shot in my toe, I'm keeping my training wheels on.


no the shot in the toe is pretty bad had to get one(in between the toes) for a splinter that was about 6" long that went into my heel at an angle. My Grandfather was the Dr. and said that the foot is one of the worse places to get a shot he thought i was tuff lol but i almost shed a tear lol.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Radial Arm Saw


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

My bad I did't no it was going to be soooo big!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

hammerdown said:


> Radial Arm Saw


 o common thats Just a scratch!!!.... *wink*


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Stepped on a hardhead. I win. CF?


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

A few years ago, I was walking (balancing) on fenceboard slats, going from post to post, hanging out with buddies and being bored. Then my foot slipped and I fell down and cracked the bony part of your pelvis that resides right between your eeeenis and yer satchel. Then I had to crawl off the fence. No amount of cursing, writhing, curling into the fetal position, crying, or grabbing helps. Later that afternoon, I learned that having a bowel movement was akin to giving birth to something huge, awful, and covered in spines. I lived on laxatives and a liquid diet for a month. 

Second most painful was snapping my forearm in half playing high school football, but the adrenaline helped. I've been relatively lucky.


----------



## Hooked02 (May 3, 2010)

By far the worst pain was a bite from a Texas Giant Centipede.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

snake bite


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

Come From, 

Are you kidding me? I got stabbed in the friggin' heart by a durned hardhead and I don't claim top prize. 

Stepped on a hardhead, sheesh!

Just kidding, I'd rather have one in the chest than step on one. The fin in the hand that same night throbbed all the way up my arm and into my armpit and was much worse than the chest wound.

I think I'm going to have bad dreams from some of this stuff.

Lance.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Lets see.. All from BJJ and mma training, broken ribs, watched both shoulders get dislocated in slow motion. Broken noses, gone shin to shin kicking full power without pads...that will make you puke.. Now for the colt starting, had a horse go down and roll over me.. you can guess how that was, got kicked in the face by a colt and flipped over backward, had a rope snap turning a steer and hit me, that one was bad.. Then the worse was catching my leg on fire welding.....Horrible for sure.


----------



## katybuilder (Apr 18, 2006)

after many mis adventures,and down right bad ideas i a book of painfull injuries but the worst i was 13 and my cousin pushed me off the block wall around the pool as we were climbing over the barbed wire fence.not supposed to be there.... when i reached for something to stop the fall it was the top strand of barb wire in the heel of my hand dug in and ripped to the pinky 4 feet off the ground while my cousin went to get help..almost 20 min later nanny shows up and took a switch to my a ss before helping me down.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

aggiemulletboy said:


> snake bite


I guess you still ain't learned your lesson.....


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

txranger said:


> Having the heart catheter removed from my femoral artery in my groin 4 HOURS after it was inserted (precautionary), and the subsequent 10 minutes of continuous pressure. I "coded" due to the intense pain (whatever that is), i.e. my blood pressure plummeted and I blacked out. When it was all over, I've never wanted to bludgen someone as badly as I did that medic who held the pressure on my artery, but I know it was necessary.


I've had that same thing done to
me too. Who would think that it would hurt so bad after
they take it out? But if you think about it they had to deaden my leg before they even put in the IV. It was a huge needle...lol I never want to go through that again.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Third deg burns on my legs.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

sweptvolume said:


> A few years ago, I was walking (balancing) on fenceboard slats, going from post to post, hanging out with buddies and being bored. Then my foot slipped and I fell down and cracked the bony part of your pelvis that resides right between your eeeenis and yer satchel. Then I had to crawl off the fence. No amount of cursing, writhing, curling into the fetal position, crying, or grabbing helps. Later that afternoon, I learned that having a bowel movement was akin to giving birth to something huge, awful, and covered in spines. I lived on laxatives and a liquid diet for a month.
> 
> Second most painful was snapping my forearm in half playing high school football, but the adrenaline helped. I've been relatively lucky.


OMG!!!!!!!!!! I can't stop laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a similar experience. We had one of them 4' tall, round cement flower/fountains in yard. It was empty and so I used to walk around on the edge of it till I did exactly what you did...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Kidney stone followed by cracked tailbone. I'll never forget either.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I think my worse one was being T boned in an intersection directly into the drivers door...Ejected through the windshield...wound up under the engine of the car that T boned me...thats where I woke up in a pool of engine oil....Seatbelt you say????had I been wearing a seatbelt,I would have been crushed into the engine compartment(64 chevy van)Thats the day(6/8/1974) I met God


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Wading Wonder said:


> I've had that same thing done to
> me too. Who would think that it would hurt so bad after
> they take it out? But if you think about it they had to deaden my leg before they even put in the IV. It was a huge needle...lol I never want to go through that again.


 That sounds painful guy's. I give ya top 5 atleast.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

hammerdown said:


> Radial Arm Saw


ouch... greenie for the pic. I seen a guy using a hydraulic press, smashed his finger in it and yanked his hand out. The top of his finger was gone and it was just bone for a half inch. I'll never forget the look on his faceas he held his non bleeding finger up, it was like he was waiting for me to answer an important question. lmao..... I propably had the same look on my face. We wrapped it up and I scraped the skin with the nail attached into a bag of ice but they couldn't save it. He was back to work that same week minus a first knuckle.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

stub my toe once. currled up like a doodlebug. may have even squeeeezed off a tear.


----------



## fiftypesos (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm, I have had my share of breaks and big gashes and have been snake bit and my hand swelled up until it was busting open the skin.

However, the absolute most horrible physical pain i have ever felt is the time I ran a cutting torch over my thumb nail. At first it does not hurt and you look at it thinking Holy Smokes as your thumb nail turns black and curls up. After that you fill your drawers with aluminum water, do the funky dance for an hour and the hurt don't go away for like six weeks.

But I guess the most unbearable pain i have ever experienced was have to preform CPR on my own mother after she had a myocardial infarction ( what the doctors called it) a heart attach by any other name. I do not ever want to relive that experience and would prefer my limbs being severed a little at a time.


----------



## thomasdieter (Dec 28, 2009)

*ouch*

7 ft long manawore across my back


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Hmmmm. had a car jack collapse on my finger back when I was a teenager. Held the front end of a 77 Dodge Monaco up about 1/4 off the ground with my pinkie finger.



Worst pain ever? Watching my Dad die of cancer. No physical pain will ever match that..........ever.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

had 19 teeth pulled all at one time. not that bad? figured out 5 days later why the meds didn't help the pain. pharmacy screwed up and gave anti biotics and more antibiotics in the pain med bottle. This was yesterday by the way. oh and also took chainsaw to knee cap a couple of years ago. er doctor told me before surgery that this was the perfect place for this to have happened because there are no blood vessels or tendons or ligaments between the knee cap and skin. I told him i respectfully disagreed as i went to sleep


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Some of these are sad to read, some make you grimace, some make you laugh out loud. It has been an informative and intertaining thread. For me, been shot, cut several times, tail bone cracked, had a dead fall tree hit me straight on top of the head and literally drive me to the ground, tore my eye ball on dead tree limb and drove 2 hours home from deer lease, open heart surgery (first sneeze was an eye opener), broken finger, broken ribs, had ear drum lanced with hot wire from old county doctor while at grandmother's house, thrown from bucking horse and hit a tree while sailing through the air, and had a baseball break my nose when it came flying out a pitching machine we were working on. Compared to some I been lucky.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> No problem brother...tell you what I'll buy dinner. Meet me at Fudruckers, we'll have hamburgers, you can have bacon on yours.
> 
> TH


Make it Momma Chole's and you got a deal! Heading up there July 16 - 19.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*youch*

Makes ya wonder how some of us are still here. Ive been banged up a lot in my life. Worst was having almost all my skin from the waist up melted off of me by an 800# steam condenser that blew out on me. Anyone who has ever had debreadments (sp?) can vouch for it and I got the full body version every day for a few weeks. Worst thing I ever had to go through, followed up by the subsequent 2 weeks of staph on both arms and torso.

Other than that being trapped under an 18 wheeler box trailer in our van for over an hour when I was 13 is a close second. Had nightmares about that for years. Engine came through the dash and I was under it pinned under the tail end of that big rig. Had antifreeze burns on my legs and couldnt move a muscle until the EMS got there with the Jaws to cut me out.


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Free_loader said:


> 2 words .... kidney stone


I agree 100%


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Not much to tell.
Sail Cat fin throught the meat of my thumb. I puked for a few days.
Torn cartlidge in my right knee for 3 years, finally got it fixed.
Bruised a ball in Arkansas and had to drive home with one normal sized and one the size of a large grapefruit
Aluminum shard in my right eye and confused my sister's contact cleaner with my prescription eye drops
carpet burn on my butt but she was fun
and last but not least an ex girlfriend tired to rebreak my right wrist to keep me from heading back out rodeoing


----------



## Paul S (Mar 18, 2008)

I also have burned myself, cut myself deep, broken my arm, but the worst pain although pretty short lived was when i dislocated my shoulder and had to pop it back into place with my other arm....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cutting off the tip of my middle finger. The bone pain was almost unbearable for a couple of weeks.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*hands down*

The first BM after having a hemorroidectomy. laying in a tub full of water screaming like a hyena.


----------



## Drew0287 (Mar 13, 2009)

Free_loader said:


> 2 words .... kidney stone


couldn't agree with you more...
i've passed three sad4sm


----------



## tlbullfrog (May 17, 2006)

Hooking up a small utility trailer to my truck. Trailer rolled forward and tried to stop it. Caught my thumb between the tailgate and the hitch. 
As I was bringing my hand up to look at it, I was thinking I might have pinched it pretty bad. Then I saw that the end of my thumb was dangling by the skin!

thought I was gonna lose it, but the ER doc did a great job.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Holy Cow a lot us have been there done that! My worst pain was suffer through three days of what i thought was heartburn.After taking ten cold showers about three oclock in the morning called the babysitter and drove to the local hospital and waited in pain four or five hours and once they did the sonogram they said your gall bladder has or is gonna burst! They started sticking thing's everywere..i said nothing going up ding dong.lol i spent seven days just waiting for the infection to go down and then another week of recovery....


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*Truck Accident*

I rolled an 18 wheeler in 1984 and got dumped out on the second roll and watched it roll away.

If I had been waring a seatbelt ..... Well, you decide.

Face 650+ stitches, and 2 more reconstructive surgeries over the next 1 1/2 yrs. ... right arm hand 550+ stitches ...... 3 compressed vertebras in lower back ..... Broken right scapula .... They could not put pins .... It had to heal on its own. Took 10 min's to get out of bed in the morning for 3 months ....Ouch.. Year and a half to fully heal.

These are old pics of the truck I scaned.

Thank you for the extra days God !!!!

*MB*


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Cutting off the tip of my middle finger. The bone pain was almost unbearable for a couple of weeks.


I just relized something.....your my "mini-me":biggrin:


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Hernia surgery on my groin and letting the doc do it laproscopically (sp?) from up by my belly button. Couldn't get out of the chair for days...most excruciating pain I've ever experienced.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Afew years back I was going down the road on my motorcycle when a truck came over in my lane and hit me headon. A couple a days later all the swelling started hurtin real bad but I am lucky to be alive. I got me another motorcycle to ride also.

Matt


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Does my cheeks hurting from reading all the replies count?
Several motorcycle wrecks, one high sided through a 6 wire fence- broke both collar bones several times, smashed kidney, 6 fractures in left foot, broken ribs, fractured mandible, lots of stitches, broken tooth in Africa (there was a rock in my fried rice), hernia surgery, too many concussions to remember the rest or the worst.
Thank you all for making me feel so fortunate!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bone spur in the C5 vertebrae nerve canal that was pressing against my nerve root, I slept on it funny one night and what would be a crick in the neck for me in my 20's turns into an inflamed nerve which was then pressing even harder against the bone spur. Longest 4 weeks of my life, couldn't work, couldn't pick my kids up, couldn't fish, hunt, nothing. The 3rd course of steroids finally got the nerve to return to normal and it stopped (which was 2 days before my neck surgery, which thankfully I avoided). It felt like if you can imagine the worst crick in your neck you ever had, X10, and then when you turn a certain way and it almost makes you pass out, but instead of moving so it doesn't hurt so bad you just hold it there for 4 weeks...and it never eases up for 1 minute for the entire month, 24/7. I slept maybe 2 hours a night in 10 minute intervals, there was no position that helped. Then 2 weeks in my right arm and hand went paralyzed and it was like dead weight, but the pain was still steady over my right arm, shoulder, neck, and back of my head. I took over 250 750mg vicodin in that time span and all it really did was help me sleep an hour here and there. I cant take painkillers to this day because it makes me queasy to even see one. When it ended it went away like it came on...in a few hours. Crazy f'ing nightmare.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ya, i'd say Obama too. Seeing my freedoms eroded bill after bill and the debt to me and my heirs pile up.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow what a thread. It's amazing what the human body can endure.

So for my addition - someone early on mentioned Chron's disease. I'm more fortunate in that I had ulcerative collitis, which is "curable". I was diagnosed in my mid 20's and as most young males tend to do, ignored most of what my doctor said until it was too late. Well that, and I wasn't real fond of the idea of a colostomy bag. Anyway . . .

Fast forward to my early thirties and I was extremely sick. Through a series of fortunate events, my mother is married to a surgeon who was able to immediately get me in to Baylor hospital with Dr. Jacobsen for a consult - i was under the knife 2 days later and they removed my colon. Fortunately by then they had perfected the procedure to where there was no need for a colostomy bag - I had what in known as a one-step jpouch procedure. All went well in surgery, recovery was very painful but I felt lucky.

Went home and all was well until about a week later when I developed complications. Rushed to emergency room at Baylor where first thing they say is they have to get the nasal tube in me. Now, I remembered this tube from before . . . it was inserted during my first surgery while I was still under and they took it out a week later, an uncomfortable feeling, but not awful. Putting it back in hurt. So back I go onto floor 8? I think there for 2 weeks of observation, they dont want to go back in since I'm not very far out of major surgery. Finally after inserting a feeding tube they decide they have to go ahead and do surgery again, so they go back and re-arrange things. This time, I wake up with a colostomy bag. But they tell me it;s only temporary (6 months or so) so I'm ok with it. Until I try to move. Ouch. I guess 2 abdominal surgeries where you have an 11 inch incision down the middle and some small side ones hurt. And what's this . . . my back hurts. The idiots did something to my back . . . no wait that's from laying in a hospital bed 40 of the last 50 days. I tell ya, I had a brand new respect for people that complain of a bad back.

So I had a catheter back in this time around and they take it out 10 days or so after the 2nd surgery. Great. Only I can't pee. I try. this goes on for 10 hours or so until they tell me they have to put it back . I try harder to pee. Nope. The nurses tell my parents they need to leave the room . . . now my parents have seen a LOT over the last month. I'm worried. I ask them if maybe I should leave the room too? They don't find this amusing at all.

I'll leave that part at that, but I still cringe anytime I think or hear about a catheter.

Whew, this got long. Ok I go home with the colostomy bag for 6 months and I actually adapted to it well, which I didn't think I would. I go back in for my 3rd surgery which is the reversal so they can hook up the j-pouch again. This actually goes fairly well from what I recall and I get out after 12 days or so. About a year later I have another blockage and go back in for surgery, this time laproscopically and am only in for 9 days. They did the nose tube thing again on my admission to the emergency room which again was bad - I cringe about that almost as bad as the catheter - and I did have a catheter again but they removed it. And I peed right away. Yay.

All that is about 8 years behind me. God and Port A have been good to me.


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Watching my 6yr old scream and SCREAM when I had hooked him in the head with an H&H when fishing at Murvaul.

That hurt me more than any kidney stone pain I've suffered.

JLD


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

MB said:


> I rolled an 18 wheeler in 1984 and got dumped out on the second roll and watched it roll away.
> 
> If I had been waring a seatbelt ..... Well, you decide.
> 
> ...


 I used to drive a cabover Peterbilt when I worked for Schlumberger. You know what they say about cabovers....you're always the first one to the accident.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

broken too many bones to list but the worst pain i been in, was two years ago a very youg doctor tried to do a spinal tap that lasted over a hour and i had over 13 holes in my back when there should of only been one. I drove my self to the hospital so they could not give me any drugs.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

i once thought i was tough!

i have since read all that has been posted and posted mine own.

i now know i am a wimp!:headknock


----------



## redspeckmedic (Jul 14, 2009)

Broke both arms and tore all the ligaments in the left knee in a 4 wheeler crash, but the worst of all i was six miles deep in the woods by myself laid there for 2 1/2 hours before the wife found me. I do not if the pain from the breaks or the a** eating from the wife hurt worse!!!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Allergic reaction to spermicide... OUCH


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

When I had my heart attack and 5-way by-pass in 1989. Not only was my chest hurting bad, but my left leg where they took out 5 pieces to splice into my heart for the by-pass. I was cut from crotch to ankle!! I was 49, and smoking about 3 paks a day. I was up in my attic fixing a water leak and durn near did not get down. It felt like someone with a ballpein hammer was hitting me in the chest about every 10 seconds, and my left arm was almost totally numb. Ol doc gave me 5 nitro glycern tablets, and they did not slow me down at all, so they gave me a " big shot of da good stuff, MORPHINE, yea!! That worked. Needless to say I quit smoking that day. That's my worst pain ever. Second worse was loosing my lakehouse at Sam Rayburn in my divorce.!!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

The loss of my little girl at age 6 1/2 in a freak accident 12/04/05. The pain in my heart will never go away.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Hard head spine lodged in my thumb knuckle
2. At about 10 years old I received a gash across my forehead from some sheet metal sticking out of the back of a truck when I was running past. 35 stitches
3. Jumped a fence about four feet tall......foot hung on fence and head bounced full force off of the concrete driveway below. Major concussion and brain bleed....
4. Jumped out of dad's trailered boat and big toe and foot went right down on the license plate......major ouch and slow heal.

Many crazy and serious accidents and today I am a safety manager....go figure.


----------



## oztel (Jun 16, 2009)

Kidney stones. Military Dr. gave me a funnel screen to catch em when I peed. Used it for 3 weeks n nothing. Got referred to civilian Dr. Got xrayed n was told they were the size of MMs and never would of passed them. 3 weeks of piercing pain everytime i had to go to bathroom for nothing!! After the surgery that stint they installed was no party either.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Tub Room at John Sealy Hospital, having 3rd degree burns scraped of your face and legs with a scotch brite pad and chlorine solution, no more meth labs for me after that. rs


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Dang George, ugh.
> 
> Since Hard Head isn't here right now to tell it, I'll tell his story for him. When he was in high school he worked at a grocery store in the meat market. The store got a new hamburger grinder, one of those big monsters that has about a 6" diamter opening to drop chunks of meat into that come out the other side as hamburger.
> 
> ...


Oy My Gosh!!!!!!! I think I would have passed out!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Seems to me the worse pain I could even think of would be losing one of my children or grand children.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

Got run over by a ski boat sporting a 165hp Merc Cruiser. Busted all ribs on right side front and back, cut leg, back, jaw, broke out upper and lower teeth, crushed skull, broke 3 vertebrae, darn near killed me. Still fighting it after 28 years.


----------

